#ubuntu-news 2009-03-16
<johnc4510> nixternal: i just sent you Arizona's info for the LoCo Directory
<beuno> boredandblogging, hi
<boredandblogging> beuno: hello
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-17
<sayakb> boredandblogging: hi
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-18
<boredandblogging> sayakb: hello
<sayakb> boredandblogging: hello!
<sayakb> (finally :D)
<boredandblogging> we keep missing each other
<sayakb> timezone :)
<sayakb> boredandblogging: so how do we start? :
<boredandblogging> sayakb: one second
<boredandblogging> ok, you should now be part of the LP ubuntu-fridge team
<boredandblogging> go to fridge.ubuntu.com
<boredandblogging> on the left sidebar
<sayakb> logging in via openID
<boredandblogging> there should be a login page
<boredandblogging> yes
<sayakb> in
<boredandblogging> after logging in, should return you back to the frontpage
<sayakb> yes, back
<boredandblogging> near the top, there should be a contribute link
<boredandblogging> contribute -> story
<sayakb> that is some good drupal customization there..
<sayakb> so I now have a submit story" page
<boredandblogging> you only need to fill out title, select a topic, fill out the body
<boredandblogging> at the bottom
<boredandblogging> do you see "Publishing options" ?
<sayakb> checked published :)
<boredandblogging> no
<sayakb> ah
<boredandblogging> oops
<boredandblogging> yeah, its fine
<boredandblogging> make sure it looks fine
<boredandblogging> you don't see a promoted to front page checkbox under publishing options?
<sayakb> I do
<sayakb> should that be checked?
<boredandblogging> yes, only after you have made absolutely sure everything is exactly the way you want it
<boredandblogging> after previewing, then submit
<sayakb> I just hit preiew with none of the publishing options checked..
<boredandblogging> thats fine
<sayakb> ..just to make sure that the html tags dont misbehave :)
<boredandblogging> that way we can login and just see it
<sayakb> right
<boredandblogging> for topics
<sayakb> LoCo teams should be it I guess?
<boredandblogging> sayakb: yes
<sayakb> okay
<boredandblogging> and if you wanted it cross-posted on the planet
<boredandblogging> there is a PlanetUbuntu topic
<sayakb> yes, I see it
<sayakb> I think it is pretty much good to go. Should I publish the post?
<sayakb> (and can you take a quick look that I did it right? :) )
<boredandblogging> yeah, go ahead
<sayakb> what is the "create new revision" do? something like the moin page revision?
<sayakb> s/is/does
<boredandblogging> probably, never tried it though
<sayakb> boredandblogging: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1840
<sayakb> ok
<boredandblogging> looks good
<boredandblogging> I would suggest one change
<sayakb> sweet! :)
<sayakb> sure
<boredandblogging> capitalize the first letters in the title
<sayakb> done
<boredandblogging> excellent!
<sayakb> so that would be the way to go for a new post. How many submissions from non members of the team do we have?
<sayakb> and what all are the policies that are followed before the post is approved?
<boredandblogging> there are some of us who find relevant information and post it outselves
<boredandblogging> s/outselves/ourselves
<boredandblogging> getting submissions is something we need to work
<sayakb> sounds good. would be looking forward to that
<boredandblogging> for policies, let people in here know what you want to post
<boredandblogging> if someone says its ok, then go for it :-)
<sayakb> sounds like a plan :)
<sayakb> boredandblogging: thank you for setting up the membership and helping with the post.
<boredandblogging> no problem, hope you post often!
<sayakb> as you already know, I have this timezone issue. I'll find you/other news team members by mail in most cases
<sayakb> I am on IRC for about 8 hours a day, but that would be the time the other side of the world sleeps :)
<boredandblogging> sayakb: feel free to post on the ubuntu-news-team list as well
<sayakb> yes, will definitely do that before adding a new story
<boredandblogging> cool
<boredandblogging> joey: ping
<joey> hi nick
<boredandblogging> joey: hey, got a sec?
<joey> boredandblogging, on an off yes. I'm actually on the phone with cody :-)  What's up? I saw the double post that sakya did
<boredandblogging> joey: double post? missed that
<joey> he made an edit and pushed to the front page twice
<boredandblogging> ahhh
<joey> which caused a double entry in rss
<boredandblogging> bah
<joey> yeah newbie error
<boredandblogging> :-)
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-20
<sayakb> Will a story like "KDE launches KDE-Brainstorm at KDE forums" fit in at the fridge?
<Tumie> http://blogs.browardpalmbeach.com/juice/2009/03/natalee_holloway_body_found_aruba.php
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-22
<HammerHead66> hello everyone
<boredandblogging> HammerHead66: hello
<HammerHead66> what are you up to bored
<HammerHead66> any good news on the net?
<HammerHead66> http://www.pbs.org/kcet/wiredscience/video/ check out Body builder it's great
<HammerHead66> "Body Builder" Viedo sorry
<johnc4510> HammerHead66: evening
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: hi bud
<HammerHead66> hello
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: any write up of the GA meetup yet?
<johnc4510> lol
<HammerHead66> john are u watching it?
<johnc4510> HammerHead66: ?
<johnc4510> are you streaming it?
<HammerHead66> no it's on wired
<johnc4510> link?
<HammerHead66> when you click the link a video will pop up to play but right below that there is a video called Body Builder click and watch it
<HammerHead66> they are making body parts
<boredandblogging> johnc4510: hey
<boredandblogging> johnc4510: prolly will just stick it in the Team Reports later on
<HammerHead66> they are even making them with an HP printer
<HammerHead66> lol
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: k
<johnc4510> HammerHead66: lol
<HammerHead66> you like it?
<johnc4510> nods
<HammerHead66> next level stuff for doctors
<HammerHead66> anyone seen the car that gets 100 mpg?
<johnc4510> morning
<Tumie> morning ? :|
<Tumie> :p
<johnc4510> :)
<Tumie> johnc4510: in the dutch loco team we are talking about our idea, to start a dutch Ubuntu Shop.. is this possible, or is this just illegal ?
<johnc4510> are you talking about Ubuntu branded merchandize, or a shop for the dutch that has like your dutch loco logo on it?
<Tumie> Ubuntu branded merchandize..
<Tumie> like t-shirts, mugs, usb-sticks, etc.
<johnc4510> you'll have to get that ok'd. they prefer you go thru the regular Ubuntu shop for it.
<Tumie> yes, but it is an expensive shop, we can better start our own here, so people will buy faster, and that is better for bug #1
<johnc4510> i understand, i'm just relaying policy about the way canonical handles this.
<Tumie> so, we need permission from canonical ?
<johnc4510> yes
<Tumie> ok, i will say it to the rest of the team :)
<johnc4510> we wanted the same thing in the USA, but they denied us.
<Tumie> but their is an USA shop..
<johnc4510> they were nice enough to then start the USA shop
<johnc4510> it's canonical's USA shop
<johnc4510> not ours
<Tumie> and, if we put our dutch loco logo on it, is that possible ?
<johnc4510> if it's your dutch logo only, yeah. we have a shop for the Arizona team with it's logo on it.
<Tumie> can i have a look on it ?
<johnc4510> hang on
<johnc4510> http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntu_arizona/
<Tumie> nice
<Tumie> but, you use the ubuntu logo for marketing, isn't that illegal ?
<johnc4510> thanks
<johnc4510> no, our logo was approved
<Tumie> how to approve that ?
<johnc4510> through canonical
<Tumie> ok
<Tumie> ty for all the information, i said it to the dutch team, so they won't start an illegal shop :p
<johnc4510> ok
<tyche> LoCo News is up.  Starting "New in Jaunty Jackalope"
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> meeting summaries, rgreening interview, and ubuntu podcast #22 are up too.
<johnc4510> tyche: is jeff doing the upcoming meetings section this wk.?
<tyche> As far as I know.  I haven't heard anything different.
<johnc4510> starting on the last "Planet" summary
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> thx
<tyche> New in Jaunty is up
<johnc4510> k thx
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> What else do you want me to cover?
<johnc4510> the other two planet summaries would be great tyche
<johnc4510> thx
<tyche> kk
<johnc4510> i'm going to start at the top and work down for revisions
<kennymc0> first itb summary is up
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> thx kennymc0
<johnc4510> hard to believe, there was no new launchpad blog news this wk
<johnc4510> that hardly ever happens
<johnc4510> ok, folks we're getting close
<johnc4510> proofing still needed
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> great job UWN team!
<sayakb> johnc4510: did you read the brainstorm top 5 idea?
<tyche> sayakb: I think johnc4510 is laying down.  He had a bad night, last night.
<sayakb> tyche: aah
<sayakb> tyche: what do you think about that mail?
<tyche> I saw your suggestion, and I don't think it's bad.  But Brainstorm may have to revise their page for us to be able to do it.
<sayakb> it wasnt my suggestion ;)
<tyche> As it stands, I don't see a link to the suggestions.
<sayakb> I am just a brainstorm creature who got excited after seeing UB stuff on the ML :D
<tyche> Ah.  Yes, you're right.  That's what happens when one glosses over where an email is from
<sayakb> I thought if the team likes, I'll post the brainstorm news..
<tyche> Well, I'm looking at the Brainstorm site right now, and I'd have to admit that I have NO idea where the UWN crew is getting the information.  This was added AFTER I was doing that part of the UWN.
<sayakb> I can help with the top 5 links from brainstorm.. but the question is, where does it go?
<sayakb> UWN, or a separate post?
<tyche> Well, I can give you a tentative answer, but I'm only an editor, not the Chief Editor (which would be johnc4510
<sayakb> ah.. I too just joined the editor's team, so I'd slowly get to know who's who :)
<tyche> If you wanted to add it to the UWN on, like, saturday night or sunday morning (that's AZ time, or UTC -7) that would be fine.  Of course, add your name at the bottom of the UWN to show that you're a contributor.
<sayakb> sounds good
<tyche> Gee!  Then we'd have TWO people that aren't members of the AZ LoCo involved in the UWN.  LOL
<sayakb> :D
<sayakb> where do the UWN drafts go before being released?
<tyche> In the UWN page for the next week.  You can tell, because it'll say "WORK IN PROGRESS" right under the graphic.
<tyche> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue134 for an example.
<sayakb> tyche: ta.. looking at it
<tyche> And when Sunday morning rolls around, it's like a feeding frenzy watching all of us dive in and out, working on it.
<tyche> Bring your sense of humor.  We get a little crazy.
<sayakb> heh
<tyche> You're apt to see bad puns and what appears to be people tearing eachother down in the IRC channel.  But it's all "no harm, no foul" type kidding around.
<sayakb> that sounds pretty cool!
<tyche> Oh, it's wild.  But we get a lot of serious work done in the process.  And tensions that COULD accumulate are bled off pretty easily that way.
<sayakb> sunday mornings here at my university is usually a criket match with beer cans :)
<tyche> Seriously, I like the idea.  And if you're serious about implementing it talk to or email johnc4510 about it.  You can add that I think it's a good idea.
<sayakb> s/are
<sayakb> sounds like a plan
<tyche> I think he'll agree that it's good, and tell you to go ahead.
<tyche> Isabelle Duchatelle does much the same sort of thing for the Forums news.
<sayakb> super! I definitely need something consistent to write about ;)
<tyche> Well, the UWN has been growing ever since I got involved.  Nick did a lot toward that, and johnc4510 is continuing the tradition.
<sayakb> yes, ofcourse. I see his posts now and then on puc
<tyche> Besides, we like to see new people and get better information.  We already know that the UWN is WIDELY read, including by sabdfl
<tyche> We've even gotten emails from "the boss" expressing his appreciation.
<tyche> :-D
<sayakb> whao! thats awesome :D
<sayakb> plus, more than 2 years of publishing definitely has good outcomes :)
<tyche> Yep.  We may  be amateurs, but we try to put out a professional product.  EVERYBODY gets involved with proofing it.  And about 90% of us are trained to be able to pick up if somebody is out for a week or forever.  We've just gotten an influx of people, which actually makes things easier.
<tyche> And, though it doesn't mean anything to you and your status, we've managed to "fast track" at least 3 people into Ubuntu membership because of the UWN.  Me included.
<sayakb> that's nice! UWN definitely involves a lot of tiresome yet equally enjoyable job that would clearly entitle an individual for membership
<sayakb> it's not just writing, but also knowing the community, and that's really amazing
<tyche> Yep.  The sort of thing that isn't glamorous, but it serves an important function.  And it CAN be tedious.  That's why we let off steam by kidding with eachother.  It defuses the tension of hitting a deadline.
<tyche> Plus, the AZ LoCo is a bit crazy anyway (read "loco", hee hee).  And with the number of members we've got involved in it, now, it's just second nature to cut up a bit.
<sayakb> tyche: OT: fridge/uwn doesnt acomodate any non ubuntu news I guess?
<sayakb> say, KDE news?
<sayakb> like I often drop in KDE forum stuff on the planet..
<sayakb> but should I be sticking strictly to *buntu articles for the fridge?
<tyche> As far as I'm concerned, Ubuntu is an umbrella term as well as being a specific distribution.  In other words, Kubuntu and Xubuntu are as much a part of Ubuntu as anything.  If it involves one of the distributions that we deal with then it should be included.
<sayakb> it doesn't actually
<tyche> HOWEVER, if it's something specific to KDE or XFCE, then it wouldn't.
<sayakb> I have a news ready, but I am not sure whether it should fit or not
<tyche> We do have to draw the line somewhere, but that line is a bit fuzzy.
<sayakb> ah.. clearer..
<sayakb> agree
<tyche> johnc4510 or nick would be the best people to vet something that you weren't sure about.
<tyche> I'm still learning the business.
<sayakb> okay!
<tyche> Heck, I still ask johnc4510 about whether or not to include a link in the UWN.
<sayakb> :D
<tyche> Sometimes he says yes.  Sometimes he says no.  Either way, I'm not put out by it, because the end result is to put out a good product.
<tyche> BTW, sayakb.  To introduce myself, see https://launchpad.net/~tyche
<johnc4510> The New edition of the UWN #134 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue134
#ubuntu-news 2010-03-22
<popey> drat, missed getting UUPC interview with Ivanka in UWN
#ubuntu-news 2010-03-26
<pleia2> hey guys, I've been feeding nhandler ubuntu women interviews for fridge and it occurs to me I should probably just apply to be an editor
<pleia2> do I just ask here, or send app to list?
<nhandler> pleia2: Check out the "Becoming an editor" section on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge
<pleia2> nhandler: I did, it tells me to go to the lp team which tells me to come here :)
<pleia2> ah, apply via the list
<pleia2> thanks
<nhandler> But you have my support ;)
<pleia2> thank you :)
<joey> ahem
<joey> pleia2:
<joey> by the power invested in me by...
<joey> well, me
<joey> you are approved. :-)
<joey> nhandler: you've got an assignment!
<nhandler> :)
<pleia2> joey: thanks :)
<joey> pleia2: in addition to my note I ask only 1 thing.... see if you can convince akgraner to join us. I can't strong-arm her since I work with her hubby ;-)
<pleia2> joey: mission accepted ;)
<joey> yay!
<akgraner> hi :-)
 * pleia2 waves to akgraner 
<joey> All part of my plan for world domination
<akgraner> what am I joining?
<joey> Fridge team!
<joey> I've seen you write
<joey> a lot
<akgraner> :-)
<joey> cody-somerville: doh, I forgot to ask for a fridge BOF at UDS
<joey> ok cody-somerville I asked
<pleia2> joey: aw, I gave you the cold shoulder? UDS was so overwhelming :)
<akgraner> pleia2, yes - awesomely overwhelming but still overwhelming :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: yep!
<joey> lol
<joey> I thought I removed that
<joey> oops
 * joey laughs
<pleia2> lol
<joey> so, who's listening that is going to UDS?
 * nhandler won't be at this UDS, hopefully the next one though
<pleia2> waiting to hear back about sponsorship, but hopefully
<joey> I know cody & I will be there.
<nhandler> joey: It looks like we have errors in the drupal installation, but I can't view the status report. Look at the banner on http://fridge.ubuntu.com/admin
<nhandler> Working for Canonical probably helps ;)
<joey> I can see it nhandler
<joey> let me pass this to newz.... I completely forgot to ask if we're getting a facelift
<nhandler> joey: Also, can you look into fixing up file attachments?
<nhandler> (or poke newz)
<joey> well I'm a tiny bit concerned about what I'm reading in the log
<joey> "File system	Not writable"
<pleia2> oh dear
<nhandler> joey: Hmm...How is that possible? Wouldn't that stop us from creating new posts?
<joey> nhandler: it's probably only a few items in the directory with bad perms
<joey> I'm submitting an RT to fix it
<nhandler> :)
<joey> I'm on good terms with NewZ's new boss.  I'll see if I can't get her to loan him to us for a bit for a refresh
<nhandler> I would also like to suggest we take some time to clean up the tag list. For example, we don't have a lucid tag at all
<nhandler> But the new themes on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand2 look pretty nice.
<nhandler> I also like how they make the tags a LOT more visible
<nhandler> They also pulled my citations off to the side ;)
<joey> ok, I put in the request to have the file system error fixed, the theme updated to the new 10.04 LTS theme and also requested a look at how we can improve the fridge
#ubuntu-news 2010-03-27
<pleia2> yaaay, my first fridge post!
<pleia2> do we get gold stars or cookies?
 * pleia2 hugs nhandler 
<akgraner> Good Morning!
<nhandler> Hello akgraner
<akgraner> nhandler, hey!
<akgraner> how's you
<nhandler> Ok, just got up ;)
<akgraner> :-)
#ubuntu-news 2010-03-28
<akgraner> nhandler, when will you pull the team reports?
<akgraner> I need to add some stuff to UW
<johnc4510> probably next week on the team reports i think
<nhandler> akgraner: First Sunday of the month. So 1 week
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> nhandler: how goes it
<akgraner> nhandler, whew!
<akgraner> ok
<nhandler> johnc4510: Ok. Just prepping for an IRCC meeting today
<akgraner> I'm a week ahead
<johnc4510> nods
<popey> :( two issues in a row we (Ubuntu UK Podcast) have not been mentioned :(
<akgraner> popey, :-(
<popey> annoying given we had an interview with Ivanka about the design and stuff in the last episode
<Daviey> surely people are bored with the design stuff by now :)
<akgraner> popey, I don't think it was intentional, sorry about that  - let me add a reminder to myself about the UK Podcast stuff :-)
<popey> thanks
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue186
<akgraner> johnc4510, woo hoo thanks!
<johnc4510> .
<nhandler> akgraner: Would it be worth adding a comment to the template or a note on some other wiki page to remember to check the podcast?
<johnc4510> popey...sorry about that, i'll admit i'm not subscribed to the feed, we use to always get a reminded to the news-team mailing list
<Daviey> nhandler / akgraner: Easy, when you listen to the podcast - add it to your draft wiki straight away :)
<popey> its on planet ubuntu :)
<akgraner> nhandler, I'm working on a checklist
<johnc4510> ah, well, i guess i just missed it...my apologies
<popey> if the nick and josh start up as they're saying they will then that will be at least three every other week or so
<johnc4510> mia copa, mia copa
<popey> plus there's the mexican and the dutch podcasts
<akgraner> I'll run it past johnc4510
<popey> could get overloaded
<johnc4510> i have the planet feed on liferea, i just don't remember seeing it or i would have posted it
<johnc4510> :(
#ubuntu-news 2011-03-21
<akgraner> nhandler, sure
<akgraner> nhandler, done
<nhandler> Thanks akgraner
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-19
<pleia2> ok, going to give my eyes a break for a few minutes, then I'll finish up the planet section and move the last of it over
<shever> I know it's late, but is UWN now frozen, or are edits still allowed?
<pleia2> shever: please go ahead and edit
<pleia2> the Planet section is still empty, I'm finishing up the summaries now
<pleia2> shever: let me know when you're out of the wiki and I'll put in the Planet and Podcast sections
<shever> I've got out now so that you can add them...then I'll dive back in :D
<pleia2> great, thanks :)
<pleia2> ok, I'm all done - all yours!
<shever> thank you :)
<JoseeAntonioR> shever: please tell me once you're finished writing the summaries so I can translate them - no hurries
<pleia2> oops, I have two more articles to sneak in (came in just under the deadline)
<shever> I'm out of the wiki now...just proofreading what I've changed, so feel free to edit :)
<pleia2> I've also emailed our other editors
<shever> the "ubuntu forums news" section is empty - should it be removed for this issue?
<pleia2> shever: yep
<pleia2> hopping in now to add the two articles
<shever> great :)
<pleia2> shever: ok, added "A quick thank you" and "Mythbuntu: Mythbuntu changing to LTS only releases"
<shever> great...I'll pop back in for a few minutes, thanks :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Brb, I'll go for dinner.
<shever> Ok, I think I'm done for the evening. Made minor spelling and grammar changes to a few sections, and changed the wording of a few others after reading the associated blog posts :)
<shever> pleia2: thanks for your work - it's quite a feat to put together a newsletter of this size each week :)
<JoseeAntonioR> shever: I agree with you!
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll be in a meeting in a few minutes, but as soon as it ends, I'll get back to translations
<pleia2> shever: thanks so much for reviewing!
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: great :)
<shever> pleia2: no problem - glad to help. Since it's pushing 1am here in Dublin, I'm going to hit the hay. Thanks all
<pleia2> have a good night
<shever> you too :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Sorry, I couldn't finish translating, I had a chaotic meeting, and I just have finished it. I'll do it as soon as I can
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: we don't release until tomorrow anyway :)
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> planning on releasing in about 20 minutes
<pleia2> (wow, where has my day gone?)
<BrokenThumb> pleia2; to the past?
<pleia2> indeed
<BrokenThumb> Did someone already check the Flavour Meeting links?
 * BrokenThumb even wonders why he asks <_<"
<pleia2> I usually wait for you, but I hadn't seen you in a few days, on account of the BrokenThumb I assume? :)
<pleia2> might want to doublecheck though, studio sometimes has meetings on sundays and i didn't check
<BrokenThumb> Ghehe, yeah. I was on holiday from previous Saturday till last Sunday. I broke my thumb precisely a week ago on Monday <_<"
<BrokenThumb> So I couldn't enjoy the holiday like I would've, but the weather was still great ^_^
<pleia2> ouch
<BrokenThumb> I forgot to mention it to the various teams I was in, but I'm back in action ^_^
<pleia2> doesn't look like studio has any meeting updates
<BrokenThumb> I thought Edubuntu had a meeting last week? On Lubuntu's normal time?
<pleia2> link?
<pleia2> (see, we need you, I'm no good at tracking these down :))
<BrokenThumb> Looking
<BrokenThumb> It was on the Fridge afair
<BrokenThumb> Ow, IRCC was the same time as "us"
<pleia2> BrokenThumb: find anything?
<pleia2> I'm getting ready to publish now
<BrokenThumb> Just checking all the links I've got, Edubuntu will have a meeting next week
<BrokenThumb> The 28th
<pleia2> ok, let me know when you know
<BrokenThumb> pleia2; All links are okay afaik
<pleia2> ok great
 * pleia2 gets out publishing pen
<BrokenThumb> It seems awkward that US skips a lot of meetings
<AlanBell> hi BrokenThumb
<BrokenThumb> Aloha AlanBell
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/12/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<AlanBell> that might be what you are looking for
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue257
<BrokenThumb> Great, you noticed the typo pleia2 ^_^
<pleia2> BrokenThumb: what typo?
<pleia2> and please tell me about typos before publishing, not assume I'll see them, I usually don't :)
<BrokenThumb> pleia2; the typo with the weekly meetings, Marcg 14 with Xubuntu
<pleia2> ah, yes, that was caught in the spell check
<BrokenThumb> Yeah, normally when I spot typos on the draft I just fix them, no need to tell someone to fix it (I believe in "Getting things done" rather then "Let others do the work")
<pleia2> :D
<BrokenThumb> And I noticed the typo after I said all the links looked good, so I just checked if it was fixed on the final release
<pleia2> ah, thanks :)
<pleia2> always how it goes!
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Ping!
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> I have just arrived from school
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm translating the news as fast as I can :)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> once you're done we can add a link to it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<jalcine> Just got my copy of InformationWeek.
<JoseeAntonioR> Yay :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll try to finish within half an hous
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: cool, you rock :)
<Myrtti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue257 has my name wrong
<Myrtti> it's with two i's, not one
<JoseeAntonioR> by the way, I'll keep the packages informations as they are, no translations there
<pleia2> Myrtti: fixed on the wiki, sorry about that
<Myrtti> np
<JoseeAntonioR> if anyone finds that someone is editing the wiki, it's me getting info
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: if you want the wiki code, you can select the "More Actions:" dropdown menu and select "Raw Text"
<pleia2> that way you don't risk any edits, and don't keep it open
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks!
<pleia2> sure :)
<BrokenThumb> Myrtti; you can add yourself in the bottom next time you help, to avoid misspelling your name ^_^
<pleia2> BrokenThumb: she was in an article :)
<pleia2> (not a contributor this week)
<pleia2> I know how to spell her name, just didn't catch it :\
<BrokenThumb> Ghehe, alright ^_^
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Almost there!
<JoseeAntonioR> got an urgent call, I only need to finish the podcast section.
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: yay, It's done :D
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> link?
<JoseeAntonioR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/ES/Issue257
<JoseeAntonioR> I don't know if we should keep it in Issue257 or rename it to Edicion257 (edicion is issue in spanish)
<pleia2> up to you
<pleia2> wow, I didn't even notice this page existed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/ES/
<JoseeAntonioR> I thought it was missing, it showed up as missing a day ago
<JoseeAntonioR> I think I will translate that page too, so it keeps the same as the english page
<pleia2> looks like doc.ubuntu-es.org/NSU isn't around anymore :\
<pleia2> let me know whether you're sticking with Issue257 or changing to Edicion257 and I'll link it on the main page
<JoseeAntonioR> I think i'll use Edicion257, for native speakers to get around easily
<pleia2> ok, linking now
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks! :)
<pleia2> oops, you're editing?
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, nope...
<pleia2> k
<pleia2> there we go
<JoseeAntonioR> yay, thanks :)
<JoseeAntonioR> just want to know, how do I make that current link?
<pleia2> you create a page like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/ES/Current
<pleia2> and put this text in it:
<pleia2> #REDIRECT UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/ES/Edicion257
<pleia2> and save
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so I should change it every week
<pleia2> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> great, noted :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I think we'll have the spanish version every week by this time
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-20
<JoseeAntonioR> Please, if there are any young contributors over here, I'll be happy if you could please fill in this survey, it's to collect data for an UDS-Q session :) http://joseeantonior.wufoo.com/forms/ubuntu-and-youth/ Thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> Princess, I'd like to know if I can get a link posted to UWN
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: that one above?
<JoseeAntonioR> erm yep :P
<pleia2> sure, will just need to find a place to put it ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> yay!
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll be writing a blog post for the Planet later, is that better?
<pleia2> yes :)
<pleia2> then we can include it in the Planet section
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, that's great
<JoseeAntonioR> I just want to wait until my blog gets added to the Planet, because I haven't seen it in the feed list
<pleia2> when did you add it?
<JoseeAntonioR> almost an hour ago
<pleia2> ah ok, it refreshes every hour
<pleia2> lp:~planet-ubuntu/config/main		Development	52 minutes ago	
<pleia2> 1515. Added joseeantonior to Planet Ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<pleia2> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> so, the changes are made?
<pleia2> that was just me confirming the checkin was made
<pleia2> if you refresh planet you'll see your name is in the feed list
<JoseeAntonioR> YAY, my name is in the Planet :') (dreams are coming true over here)
<pleia2> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> post done, I hope it gets into the planet soon
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, it's there
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> Where are we on the newsletter?
<akgraner> sorry  - I had major deadlines yesterday
<akgraner> oh cool it's done :-)
<akgraner> you all rock
<akgraner> me goes away then :-)
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-21
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew__ what's on with your normal nick?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Hey, just wanted to know who's the Americas Membership Board secretary, and if I can be one one day :)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: we don't have a single secretary, we rotate the position each meeting
<pleia2> and you can be if you get appointed to the board :)
<JoseeAntonioR> do you have one for the next meeting?
<JoseeAntonioR> how do I do that? :P
<bkerensa> pleia2: I imagine the CC decides on that? ^
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: the community council does a call to the community every time spots on the board open up, people nominate themselves and then the CC selects a few individuals to serve on the board
<JoseeAntonioR> great, I'll wait for one of those miraclous calls :D
<pleia2> there are several board members expiring in May, so a call will go out some time next month
<JoseeAntonioR> that's perfect
<pleia2> (my position will be up for grabs, I'm not reapplying)
<bkerensa> pleia2: I dont blame you :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ow :(
<pleia2> I've been on it since the boards were created, 4 years
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> time to give someone else a chance :)
<bkerensa> oy vay
<JoseeAntonioR> wooooow
<JoseeAntonioR> but you're still on the community council
<JoseeAntonioR> or team?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> adding http://chrisjohnston.org/ubuntu/the-summit-scheduler-a-call-for-testing to the fridge by request of the team, it's important for UDS so I figured appropriate
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> i'll give it a test tomorrow
<JoseeAntonioR> I gotta go, it's late for me and I have to go to school tomorrow
<pleia2> have a good night
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm back for a few minutes, Spanish translations will start tomorrow in the afternoon
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-22
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> good morning
<dholbach> hey bkerensa - thanks for putting the interview in there :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: sorry I did not get to other things this week is becoming hectic due to doc freeze
<bkerensa> luckily we got a extension but still have to work hard to get stuff out the door before release
<dholbach> don't worry - thanks for your work in any case :)
 * dholbach writes the rest of the dev update now
<bkerensa> no problem
<bkerensa> dholbach: You are aware that Doc and Translation freezes have changed?
<dholbach> bkerensa, no, I didn't follow any related discussions
<bkerensa> dholbach: Yeah so the freeze will not occur today for us
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I am looking through the Ubuntu Developer Circle for tidbits now fyi
<dholbach> woohoo
<bkerensa> so beat me to the Kubuntu uploader ;p
<dholbach> bkerensa, sorry about that - I immediately added it last week :)
<dholbach> I'm quite happy we have a number of folks applying for upload rights this time
<bkerensa> dholbach: if adam_g is just now applying for motu it makes my chance of ever applying look slim :P
<dholbach> no no, don't worry
<bkerensa> adam_g is quite the hacker :D
<bkerensa> dholbach: want me to omg post?
<dholbach> bkerensa, I'm not done yet
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> sup nlsthzn
<bkerensa> dholbach: you might want to just e-mail the post to joey... omg's admin panel is going to be down for awhile since they are transitioning to the cloud
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> then I'll post it on the fridge first and send him the wordpress html output
<dholbach> and CC you
<nlsthzn> hey bkerensa , dholbach ... not much and there?
<bkerensa> nothing much just trying to stay awake :) I am on a regular sleep routine which is not fun :)
<dholbach> bkerensa, done
<dholbach> not much either, bkerensa and I just got a new developer update out :)
<nlsthzn> nice... the news keep flowing... I take of a few days from reading all the blogs/news and get overwhelmed...
<bkerensa> nlsthzn: dholbach does most of the work :P
<dholbach> that's not true - I just try not to stand in somebody else's way too much :)
<nlsthzn> :) there are a few people in the news side that just does so much... makes my head hurt thinking about it :p
<bkerensa> In August I am on hiatus for the whole month
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> no Ubuntu
<dholbach> currently I'm thinking of going on holidays in August
<dholbach> we're invited to a wedding in Italy at the time - might be good to use the time as vacations
<bkerensa> dholbach: well next month is release... may has UDS.... june and july I have more conventions then I can handle so august is set in stone hiatus
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I would like to go to Alaska
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-23
<dholbach> good morning
<SilverLion> good morning everyone!
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; did xubuntu have a meeting this week?
<MrChrisDruif> Seems not?
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-24
<bkerensa> hmm no cprofitt
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: no xubuntu meeting this past week
<pleia2> I'm going to go ahead and send off the summary writers email, bkerensa how are we doing article-wise?
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, just checking ^_^
<pleia2> oh, hehe, it's not awake time in bkerensa-land yet
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe, he'll probably get the ping when he wakes then ;-)
<bkerensa> pleia2: I just woke... I am working on it now
<MrChrisDruif> Hai pleia2, it seems almost all the summaries are already written?
<JoseeAntonioR> seems like Lyz isn't here :)
<MrChrisDruif> She'll get it when she gets back, but still great huh?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<bkerensa> Lyz is on vacation but yes the UWN is nearly ready to ship
<JoseeAntonioR> then, I'll start translations right away.
<JoseeAntonioR> should I move the articles to the wiki, or wait for anyone to review the drafts and then move it?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: akgraner will be publishing
<JoseeAntonioR> great, I'll talk to her later :)
<MrChrisDruif> Does anyone know on what channel robert_ancell can be found?
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-25
<pleia2> bkerensa: just need the summary for the user surveys (under general)
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, pleia2!
<pleia2> I'll copy stuff over to the wiki tomorrow and send out the email to our editors so we're all ready monday for release, I need to head to bed now, plus the hotel internet tonight is terrible
<pleia2> hey JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I hope you have a good night :) I'll get the translations ready for monday, don't worry
<bkerensa> pleia2: ok ill finish that now
<pleia2> great, thanks :)
<pleia2> thanks bkerensa!
<pleia2> have a good night all
<nlsthzn> Oh wow... so far all of the summaries have been done... Good job news-team!!!!
<pleia2> bkerensa: moving your juju article to Planet, blogosphere shouldn't really have Ubuntu Planet stuff in it because it's supposed to be more objective (bloggers outside the project)
<pleia2> ok, everything is moved to the wiki and I've sent a note off to editors
<nlsthzn> that was fast
 * pleia2 back to vacation
<JoseeAntonioR> news team, is akgraner online?
<JoseeAntonioR> or maybe dholbach?
<nlsthzn> it would seem not...
<JoseeAntonioR> UWN translation to Spanish is finished
<shever> good <insert local time here> all
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, shever! :P
<shever> If it's ok with everyone, I'm going to tweak a couple of things in the wiki :)
<JoseeAntonioR> shever: I think there's no prob as long as you state the changes
<shever> ok...back out again now. No major changes, just cleaned up some grammar and removed redundant words
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks :)
<shever> couple more small changes done. I've changed "try and use Linux" to "try to use..."
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, thanks shever :)
<shever> ok, I think I'm done. Made a couple more minor edits, but now I'm ready for a glass of Bushmills and an attempt to catch up the hour I lost last night :)
<akgraner> Hi all :-)
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-18
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: good catch, added the correct link to the summary in the wiki
<JoseeAntonioR> great :)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue308 is ready for editors
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: hey, should I get the email dholbach sent published on the fridge?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: he already posted it on his blog, I'll include it in UWN
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue308
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks again, pleia2! :)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: <3
<Silverlion> o/ u two
<Unit193> Links should be good too, so says script.
<pleia2> thanks Unit193
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-19
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> akgraner, Know any place I can grab a Linaro sticker?
<akgraner> I might have some  - let me check.
<akgraner> If not I can some - how many do you need/want?
<philipballew> I do need too many. Was wanting to bring some to my Ubuntu meetups
<philipballew> I saw your post about going to Hong Kong a few days ago. Hope you are able to et rested as well akgraner
<akgraner> I was...I love Hong Kong!
<akgraner> We'll be in Dublin in  July and not sure of the US location yet
<akgraner> I don't have any here it seems but I need to get some more - let me order them and as soon as I get some I'll send you some - can you email me your address
<philipballew> yeah, ill shoot it your way. I have never been to Hong Kong so that is fun!
 * philipballew hears San Diego is good at hosting conferences...
<rickspencer3> hi all
<rickspencer3> I did a write up of the Techboard meeting yesterday
<rickspencer3> I was wondering if anyone here might want to use it
<akgraner> rickspencer3, link
<rickspencer3> I can pastebin it in case anyone wants to take a look
<rickspencer3> hi akgraner
<rickspencer3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628463/
<akgraner> rickspencer3, please and I'll take a look - do you want it added to the Fridge?
<akgraner> rickspencer3, hey! and thanks - I'll take a look.
<rickspencer3> akgraner, well, I thought I could just donate it you all, and you can do with it as you please
<rickspencer3> I wrote it for my blog, initially
<philipballew> I can add that to the weekly newsletter rickspencer3.
<rickspencer3> so you may need to edit it slightly
<akgraner> rickspencer3, alrighty then - consider action passed action completed :-)
<akgraner> rickspencer3, I'll tweak as necessary and then let you review it before I publish
<rickspencer3> sounds good akgraner
<rickspencer3> I put in some links at the bottom
<rickspencer3> just let me know if you have questions, etc...
<akgraner> rickspencer3, will do
 * philipballew sees that the great akgraner has everything under control here.
<rickspencer3> hi philipballew :)
<philipballew> howdy rickspencer3 , hope you have a good rest of your morning and day.
<akgraner> philipballew, it's only smoke and mirrors :-)  I just need to take a break from something else for a few and looking at this is a cool way to do that. :-)
<rickspencer3> :)
<philipballew> akgraner, Seems like a good idea. Breaks are good. Hurts my brain to stare at something for too long.
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> rickspencer3, just sent you the gdoc to review
<rickspencer3> thanks akgraner
<rickspencer3> akgraner, in the meantime, I saw that Elizabeth Krumbach	has pinged the techboard
<pleia2> btw, I reached out to the TB about a summary from their meeting, I'll be posting it to fridge in a couple hours
<rickspencer3> hi pleia2
<rickspencer3> sorry, didn't see you there :)
<pleia2> oh, is there another post being drafted?
<akgraner> pleia2, sharing the link with you now
<rickspencer3> pleia2, sort of, I wrote up a summary this morning, but it seemed more "newsy" then something I would normally put on my blog
<akgraner> pleia2, yep rick sent me one
<rickspencer3> so I donated it here
<pleia2> oh dear
<akgraner> but take a look and see if it hits all the basis you were looking at
<akgraner> just shared it with you
<pleia2> let me gdoc the one I got from the TB
<akgraner> drop in on the bottom of the one I sent you and I'll combine them
<rickspencer3> pleia2, it's fine, I don't mind
<rickspencer3> whatever works
<pleia2> akgraner: oh ok
<pleia2> akgraner: I'd rather not alter the text that came directly from the TB
<akgraner> pleia2,  ok  let's see how we can use them both
<pleia2> added it to the bottom of the doc
<rickspencer3> akgraner, I've got to take a break, sorry
<rickspencer3> can I check back in 2-3 hours?
<rickspencer3> akgraner, feel free to publish whatever you wish
<akgraner> rickspencer3, no worries your thang
<akgraner> do your thang I meant
<pleia2> yea, that's when I'll have time to post anyway, I told the TB I'd give them 2 hours in case anyone else wanted to add text
<rickspencer3> what the heck
 * rickspencer3 looks
<akgraner> so how about we post Rick's now - then the TB's
<pleia2> I like rickspencer3's explanation of how this impacts the users
<pleia2> I think it's important to post the TB one first
<pleia2> then his as a follow up "what this means for you"
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> rickspencer3, as you can see I tweaked yours :-)
<rickspencer3> akgraner, shall I just add comments?
 * skellat indicates he can do a special episode of The Burning Circle if need be and have rickspencer3 on for a telephone interview to get this out in audio
<akgraner> rickspencer3, just make your changes :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, once we get rickspencer3 ack'd  - I'll let you publish them  - how's that?
<pleia2> akgraner: ok
<rickspencer3> akgraner, so, during the meeting, folks felt that the term "rolling release" is "loaded"
<rickspencer3> so they carefully constructed language to avoid that
<akgraner> yeah I read that which is why attributed the term to you :-) so people could reference your hangout (maybe I should add the link)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> but we can change it
<rickspencer3> akgraner, I think the first mention is good
<rickspencer3> but I edited it out later
<akgraner> cool beans
<rickspencer3> akgraner, ok, I'm done
<rickspencer3> akgraner, pleia2, skellat I'm always happy to help if I can
<rickspencer3> just ping me in the future if there something that I can contribute to news
<pleia2> thanks rickspencer3!
<akgraner> rickspencer3, thank you!
<rickspencer3> so long as I can go get some lunch now!
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> ttyl
<akgraner> rickspencer3, go eat!
 * rickspencer3 autojoins #ubuntu-news
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/03/19/changes-in-ubuntu-releases-decided-by-the-ubuntu-technical-board/ \o/
<pleia2> getting rickspencer3's post prepped now
<SilverLion> evening pleia2
<SilverLion> hope you are doing well!
<pleia2> rickspencer3: what title for you should I use for the citation?
<pleia2> nm, it's in the article :)
<pleia2> ok, it's published too http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/03/19/ubuntu-technical-board-looks-at-shuttleworths-proposal-for-release-management-methodology/
<Unit193> pleia2: Thanks!
<pleia2> SilverLion: thanks :) just crazy busy
<SilverLion> pleia2: no need for apology
<SilverLion> pleia2: i am facing an important meeting tomorrow where i need to proof my skills in php
<pleia2> SilverLion: good luck!
<SilverLion> pleia2: cross the fingers ;)
<SilverLion> and on saturday i will be part of a big hangout for ubuntu beginners team
<rickspencer3> re
<SilverLion> wb rickspencer3
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-20
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: moving ES UWN to the wiki now
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: mind a quick PM?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: sorry, was out this evening
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: no worries
<JoseeAntonioR> working on the CC post
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2, akgraner: need a planet review, please
 * akgraner looks
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!
<akgraner> I'll publish it now...thanks for sending it  - the CC one right?
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, ^^^
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: hm, is the news team list the right one for hangout on air requests? (unless I'm missing something, if anything I'd think it would be the classroom list)
<pleia2> or is this for inclusion in UWN?
 * pleia2 adds link to UWN for now
<akgraner> pleia2, when do you go digitally dark?
 * akgraner is working on her calendar for April and May 
<pleia2> akgraner: April 24th - May 13th
<pleia2> thank you!
<akgraner> ok - I'll plan on the week before to the weekend after - how is that?
<akgraner> or even the week before if you need that time to prep
<akgraner> I know I would :-)
<pleia2> the week before that I'll be at ODS mon-thurs
<pleia2> I am truly going to just collapse on the beach come my honeymoon :)
<akgraner> Gotcha - ok I'll add cover UWN for that week as well
<Unit193> akgraner: And you can ping me for link checks, in case you don't remember.
<akgraner> Unit193,  - just added a note to my calendar :-)
<akgraner> If I don't add it then it doesn't exist (sadly)
<Unit193> I normally scan scrollback for UWN links while I was away as well, but they may not always be used.
<rickspencer3> pleia2, akgraner hello
<pleia2> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> pleia2, so, it looks like the 100 scopes and in dash payments will probably land in 13.04 Friday or Monday
<rickspencer3> would it be at all helpful if I drafted something about it that someone could put on the fridge?
<pleia2> rickspencer3: yeah, that'd be great
<rickspencer3> just a paragraph or two about the changes?
 * pleia2 nods
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: yeah, it was the CC one :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: it was for submission at UWN and x-post to the fridge, is it fine if I do it?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: we don't usually use the fridge for on air announcements
<pleia2> classroom blog if anything
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, no prob
<JoseeAntonioR> I can do it for my personal blog :)
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> that's what most people seem to do for their on air sessions
 * JoseeAntonioR starts writing post
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-21
<dholbach> good morning
<rickspencer3> pleia2, some I'm writing up this article for the fridge about new dash
<rickspencer3> how much detail is appropriate?
<rickspencer3> I am finding myself describing the different kinds of scopes and the interaction with the server
<rickspencer3> is that too much?
<pleia2> rickspencer3: I'd go user-focused for this post
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I'll focused on what the user will see, then
<pleia2> is there a wiki page that describes some of the server interaction stuff?
 * rickspencer3 deletes wall of text
<pleia2> hah
<pleia2> I think it's valuable, but perhaps more as a link to rather than in the text itself, so people don't get bored and stop reading if they're just users
<rickspencer3> pleia2, yes, there is a rather detailed blueprint, and there is a hangout somewhere where the dev team discusses the system
<rickspencer3> pleia2, ok
<pleia2> ok great, maybe linking to both of those "for more of the technical details see the blueprint and hangout"
<rickspencer3> also, I am trying to avoid "marketing" the system
<rickspencer3> which, you can imagine, is hard for me ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<rickspencer3> totally biased reporter
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-22
<dholbach> good morning
<rickspencer3> pleia2, so, it looks like the new dash landing is being put off for some days
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> thanks for the heads up
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-23
<jono> hey folks
<jono> can someone post a blog entry to fridge?
<jono> it is a summary of the leadership meeting earlier this week
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: I can work on it
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, you are a legend, sir
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<jono> give me five mins to spellcheck
<JoseeAntonioR> sure thing
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5638777/
 * JoseeAntonioR checks
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: I don't think we can embed videos on the fridge, what should I do with it?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, can you just make it a link?
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: I edited some grammar thingies and changed the link, does http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5638799/ look ok?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, great, thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> now I just need akgraner or pleia2 to review it
 * pleia2 takes a look
<pleia2> should this go to planet too?
<pleia2> adding youtube link
<pleia2> published, sending to planet
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, right, I forgot that
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!!
<jono> thanks pleia2, JoseeAntonioR
<jono> sorry I was afk, was putting Jack to bed
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-24
<pleia2> still need a couple summaries in blogosphere and for the podcasts
<pleia2> (omeone bullet pointed listed them for some reason :( so I think folks got confused
<pleia2> someone
<pleia2> and if someone can look up the launchpad + wiki page of the new members from the 1200 board meeting that would be great (weren't linked in the announcement and I haven't had time to dig them up)
 * pleia2 heads off to a class
#ubuntu-news 2014-03-17
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 359 for the week March 10 - 16, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue359
#ubuntu-news 2014-03-21
<jose> wow, I can't believe we're in 360 now :)
 * PaulW2U thinks and my 45th issue - almost a year now ;o)
<Unit193> I used to try to do summeries too, but I found I'm useless so just took over making sure all the links work.
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-16
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<jose> pleia2: sorry, was out. sure, will do!
<pleia2> jose: thanks, it's over in the wiki
<jose> yep, taking a look now
<jose> pleia2: eh... nope. broken. the link takes me to an intel cpu microdecode support post
<jose> let's fix that...
<pleia2> oops, the real link is: http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2015/03/linux-tapas-2015-leon-sabado-21-marzo.html
<jose> yeah, got it :)
<jose> firefox decided to delete all my cookies and I had to re-login to the wiki, painful
<pleia2> oof
<jose> but it looks good as is
<pleia2> great
<PaulW2U> Didn't spot the bad link, saw "Article in Spanish" and moved on :(
 * pleia2 blames her paste buffer
<pleia2> PaulW2U: I'm going to do a last over on editorial, let me know when you're around to release
<wxl> hey guys, if you see any news for xtra-pc, which seems to be a lubuntu (or at least a lxde) ripoff, please don't publish it
<pleia2> I'm around for the next hour, then doing some errand with the husband (we're both working from home today, oy)
<wxl> i'm quite sure this is not legitimate
<pleia2> wxl: good to know!
<wxl> it's on lifehacker and linux foundation among other places
<wxl> but they don't offer copyright notices for the logos they use
<wxl> their licensing is a bit funky
<wxl> they don't even acknowledge that they're a linux distro
<pleia2> weird
<wxl> did you get a download, too, Kamilion /
<wxl> oops wrong channel
<PaulW2U> pleia2: ready when you are
<pleia2> PaulW2U: great, finishing my final review now, while you're waiting might want to grab the publishing scripts: bzr branch lp:uwn
<PaulW2U> good job I have bzr installed, done ;)
<pleia2> we'll need to have you install some dependencies too with perl+python, which is the real annoying part
<pleia2> off the top of my head, apt-get install libwww-perl libtext-unidecode-perl
<PaulW2U> done
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<pleia2> so, we're starting with #11
<PaulW2U> yep, having two screens is handy right now ;)
<pleia2> you're in the driver's seat now :) edit the wiki to add the bullet-points
<pleia2> this part is pretty at-editor's-descretion, we want a good sampling of articles for the newsletter, but not so many that it makes later in the process harder (manual checking of all fridge links, since fridge script is imperfect with non-standard characters)
<pleia2> so I'll typically include headers for all sections, unless I'm including an article from that section
<PaulW2U> I think I see what's needed...
<pleia2> just let me know when you're ready for the next step (I'm working, but pingable)
<pleia2> I usually keep two copies of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue408 open, one that I am editing and one that I'm copying articles from the Table of Contents of
<PaulW2U> you tell me now :)
<pleia2> last bullet-point needs to be: * And much more! (exactly that, our fridge script expects it)
<pleia2> haha, sorry :)
<PaulW2U> got 12 items listed, enough?
<pleia2> looks like I usually have 20 or so
<pleia2> want to save so I can make a few suggestions?
<PaulW2U> saved
<pleia2> so, I typically make them go in order, and include all the planet ones (people like seeing their names in to ToC)
<pleia2> also want to include these toward the bottom:
<pleia2> Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings
<pleia2> Monthly Team Reports: February 2015
<pleia2> Upcoming Meetings and Events
<PaulW2U> how's that? might need re-ordering
<PaulW2U> wasn't expecting this part. always wondered how it was created ;)
<pleia2> yeah, it does need reordering
<pleia2> let me toss it in an etherpad real quick
<pleia2> http://pad.ubuntu.com/Iot9Cmzoyz
<pleia2> ok, that's what I'd probably go with ^^
<PaulW2U> copied over
<pleia2> ok, now #12 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<pleia2> (typically I do this in the same step)
<pleia2> so we're removing all the comments, and the '''WORK IN PROGRESS''' bit
<pleia2> once I remove all the ## comments at the top of the file, I search the document in my browser for ## to make sure there aren't any others the snuck in (sometimes editors would add comments that I missed)
<PaulW2U> yes, searched for ##, nothing found
<pleia2> one last fix up in the list: UbuTab needs to be Ubu``Tab
<PaulW2U> done
<pleia2> now, scripts!
<pleia2> so, you branched the uwn repo, now open a terminal and cd uwn/
<PaulW2U> ok
<pleia2> there is a publish-uwn.pl script in there that we use for generating all the things
<PaulW2U> ok
<pleia2> so if you have all dependencies installed (we'll find out) you should just be able to: ./publish-uwn.pl 408
<pleia2> have http://paste.ubuntu.com/ handy, I expect errors ;)
<PaulW2U> 404 not found at line 22
<pleia2> any indication as to which script?
<pleia2> this is a wrapper for a bunch ofthem
<PaulW2U> sorry, publish-uwn.pl
<pleia2> I mean, publish-uwn.pl runs a bunch of scripts, so "line 22" could mean any of them
<pleia2> is the only output you get "404 not found at line 22" ?
<PaulW2U> yes - 404 Not Found at ./publish-uwn.pl line 22.
<pleia2> ok, let's see..
<pleia2> and your command was ./publish-uwn.pl 408
<pleia2> 408 should populate the $issue variable, so it looks for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue408?action=raw
<PaulW2U> perhaps it wasn't ???
<pleia2> what wasn't? :)
<pleia2> btw, getting these scripts to work is the hardest part, but once it's done, it's done! and scripts make the whole process easier in the long run, we should document what we discover here with your setup
<PaulW2U> I'm confused but i have a directory issues/408 with a 408 file in it
<pleia2> just a 408 file?
<pleia2> if everything worked as expected, issues/408 should have:
<pleia2> forum.post  loco-contacts.email  microblog.txt  ubuntu-news.email  ubuntu-news-team.email
<PaulW2U> yes, it's all there
<pleia2> ok, open one of them with gedit, see if there is anything in it :)
<pleia2> try ubuntu-news.email
<PaulW2U> gedit? Kubuntu here :)
<PaulW2U> success !
<pleia2> ok, great :)
<pleia2> open up forum.post and 408 to see if they're populated too
<pleia2> forum.post is ubuntuforums.org, of course, 408 is fridge
<pleia2> and it occurs to me you probably don't have access to the fridge
<pleia2> so we'll get that fixed too
<PaulW2U> both populated
<pleia2> does 408 actually have all the URLs in it? (not an empty list)
<PaulW2U> 408 is a short version with URLs
<pleia2> perfect
<pleia2> ok, so running scripts seems ok so far, which was step 13https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<pleia2> typically I send to ubuntu-news next, but that's the one we can't take back, so let's skip down to #19
<pleia2> forums we can edit posts on if anything looks funky :)
<PaulW2U> ok, ready to post
<pleia2> now, the forums script is kind of broken, I should fix it in the script, but I should do many things
<pleia2> so in whatever editor you're using, you need to replace \n\n with \n
<pleia2> (this works in gedit)
<pleia2> we're replacing double newlines with single newline
<pleia2> otherwise the post looks all kinds of whitespacy
<PaulW2U> 507 found
<pleia2> does your editor have a "replace all"?
<PaulW2U> yes, replaced
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> so ignore the url, copy the title over, and then copy the text in
<pleia2> then in the forum meta stuff at the bottom, uncheck "Show your signature" check "Disable smilies in text" and check "Stick this thread"
<PaulW2U> ok
<pleia2> then you can publish it
<pleia2> now we want to edit the forum thread for 407
<pleia2> have to edit, go into advanced and make it unsticky
<pleia2> hmm, looks like it didn't remove all the double newlines :(
<pleia2> compare how 407 looks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2268568 vs 408 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2269570
<PaulW2U> editor has just found another 137
<pleia2> ok, you'll just want to work with your editor (or switch to gedit ;)) to figure out what went wrong there
<pleia2> I'm actually a vim user and Xubuntu ships with mousepad, I just use gedit for this because it works so well for UWN
<PaulW2U> now it looks squashed up :)
<pleia2> yikes, that's too squashed
<pleia2> let's try from scratch, I'll upload the original forums.post
<pleia2> wget http://princessleia.com/temp/forum.post
<pleia2> I really should just fix this on the script side, but it used to not always require this fix up (sometimes the formatting would be correct), but it's been a while since the formatting was right
 * pleia2 adds to her todo list
<PaulW2U> how's that, any better?
<pleia2> nope, it's back to having double newlines
<pleia2> I can just fix this up if you want, I'll fix the script so you won't have to worry about this in the future
<PaulW2U> I think you had better, if I ask my editor to do a search/replace again it removes all line spacing
<pleia2> :\
<pleia2> maybe your editor uses something other than the standard \n\n for double newlines? I don't know, could be it doesn't understand it at all
<PaulW2U> Or may be I don't understand :) Regex - urrghh
<pleia2> anyway, fixing up
<pleia2> neat, I'm not sure I can edit this
<pleia2> grab http://princessleia.com/temp/forum.post again, it's the no-double-newlines version now
<pleia2> I need to take a break soon, the husband is hungry for lunch ;)
<PaulW2U> no different?
<pleia2> weird
<pleia2> I'll rename the file, maybe you got a cached version
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/temp/forum2.post
<pleia2> should just be able to load that your browser and copy directly into the forum post body
<pleia2> also need to remove the url and title from the top of the post
<PaulW2U> I did but they kept coming back!
<pleia2> this is really strange, maybe something weird with kubuntu copy/paste?
<pleia2> it also became unsticky somewhere along the way
<PaulW2U> Juts pasted into cream/vim - seems to be the same
<pleia2> frustrating :(
<pleia2> even fixing the script won't help if it won't properly paste the proper file
<pleia2> I guess we just leave it this way
<PaulW2U> Or have your lunch and I'll rig up Xubuntu with a keyboard and try later?
<pleia2> yeah, maybe
<pleia2> we'll skip fridge and discourse posting, since they're related and you don't have access yet (I'll get you access and we can go over those next week or so)
<pleia2> wiki should be easy to do now (steps 21-25)
<pleia2> starts with edits to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<pleia2> The Current Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is Issue #407 for the week of March 2 - 8, 2015.
<pleia2> ^^ that, with links, needs to be updated with 408
<pleia2> also down under "Next Issue (work in progress)" need to replace 408 with 409
<PaulW2U> done
<pleia2> for step 23, actually click on "edit /Current" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<pleia2> that will bring up the direct editing page for /Current - otherwise you get stuck in wiki redirect land
<PaulW2U> done
<pleia2> then step 25 is editing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Archive to add 408
<PaulW2U> done
<pleia2> all looks good, phew, at least that was easy :)
<pleia2> we don't actually use microblog.txt and I need to get you access to our social media accounts anyway
<pleia2> I think the last bit is the emails
<pleia2> have a look at ubuntu-news.email ubuntu-news-team.email and loco-contacts.email
<pleia2> loco-contacts.email is actually incomplete, I need to fix it to also include the bit at the end that I add now, like: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2015-March/006946.html
<pleia2> the "Have news, photos..." bit
<pleia2> and you should manually put in info from whatever loco is in the newsletter, if any
<pleia2> like in that one, I mentioned the Myanmar team, in this one you might put something like: Including news about an upcoming event in Leon, Spain.
<PaulW2U> ok
<pleia2> if you're subscribed to ubuntu-news-team and loco-contacts, you're all set to just send those mails (we send from our @ubuntu.com addresses)
<pleia2> the file helps by giving you the To: address and Subject: to use
<PaulW2U> Probably not loco-contacts
<pleia2> ok, you'll want to subscribe there, in the mailing list settings you can set yourself not to receive mail if you don't want them
<pleia2> (though it's pretty low traffic, and good for collecting loco news :D)
<PaulW2U> subscribed
<pleia2> the husband is finally ready for lunch, I need to run out for that
<pleia2> you can go ahead and send all three emails if you want, ubuntu-news will be held in a moderator queue anyway and I can review when I get back, and let it through if it looks good
<pleia2> should be back in an hour or so
<PaulW2U> ok........... :)
<PaulW2U> Installed gedit on Xubuntu 15.04 no change posting with Chrome
<PaulW2U> What you see now posted with Firefox on Xubuntu 15.04 but still doesn't look right :(
<PaulW2U> pleia2: Success! Posting must be done in source mode not WYSIWYG mode!
<pleia2> PaulW2U: aha! noted :)
<pleia2> woohoo https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news/2015-March/000486.html
<pleia2> other mails looked good too :)
<PaulW2U> hours of fun this - could have written all the summaries in less time :)
<pleia2> with practice, it takes me about 20-30 minutes to do it all (depends on slowness of wiki, SSO logins)
<PaulW2U> do I not get a copy of the newsletter then?
<pleia2> do you use gmail?
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 408 for the week March 9 - 15, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue408
<pleia2> ^^ I usually say that in here, and use the same to put on Twitter & Facebook, G+ gets a similar thing, but the link is put in the link field
<PaulW2U> No. I got awaiting approval message but nothing since.
<pleia2> weird, it came to me and landed in the archives
<pleia2> annoyingly, gmail eats posts you send to lists so you don't get copies, maybe your mail provider does similar?
<PaulW2U> Possible, I'll have to take a closer look. Anyway, I never read UWN, doesn't seem to be much point :)
<Unit193> I sware, the few times I don't get pinged, this happens: https://www.debian.org/News/weekly/2015/02/index.en.htm 404'ing
<pleia2> Unit193: doh
<pleia2> PaulW2U: want to fix up that link in the wiki and in the forums post? should be https://www.debian.org/News/weekly/2015/02/index.en.html
<pleia2> lost an l at the end there)
<PaulW2U> ok
<PaulW2U> done
<pleia2> fridge, discourse and social media is all sorted
<PaulW2U> Excellent! Thanks for that pleia2. Most enlightening.
<pleia2> should go smoother next time :)
<PaulW2U> At least I know there's nothing wrong with my Kubuntu :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-18
<pleia2> adding lucid eol announcement to fridge
<PaulW2U> pleia2: which is the better link to use for UWN, the fridge link or the original mailing list link?
<pleia2> PaulW2U: original mailing list, unless it had errors
<PaulW2U> thanks
<pleia2> like the re-call for nominations last week, initial mailing list post had a date error, so fridge link was better since it was corrected there
<PaulW2U> fyi, I never rec'd a copy of UWN #408 as the ML was set for me not to receive copies of my own posts. When I subscribed I never thought I'd ever be posting to that list :)
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> that explains it :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-20
 * PaulW2U thinks summary writers will be relieved this week to find very little cloud news
<pleia2> PaulW2U: hehe
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-21
<pleia2> sent off to summary writers a bit late, but it's sent out (and I've added a couple of blogosphere articles)
 * pleia2 returns to day-ish off
<pleia2> looks like just me and PaulW2U on the newsletter again this week, anyone else want to chip in with summaries? :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-22
<PaulW2U> 10 summaries to go - will work through them slowly in case anyone else shows up :)
<PaulW2U> that's all from me for today, 4 Canonical summaries still to be done
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-21
<pleia2> wow, no summaries done :(
<pleia2> it's a kind of slow news week anyway, canceling publishing this week, we'll roll it into next for a 2 week edition
 * pleia2 packs up for very long journey home
<tsimonq2> pleia2: oh jeez, forgot about UWN summaries, I'll work on it tomorrow, don't worry :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: (spring break all week so I'll do that for the first half of tomorrow)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: oh well nevermind, I see you have changed it to two weeks :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: but I'll work on summaries anyways :)
<MooDoo> pleia2: safe trip
<pleia2> MooDoo: thank you (layover in hong kong now)
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-23
<squirrel82> first time using, seeing how this works
<squirrel82> greetings
<pleia2> welcome squirrel82
<squirrel82> ty hi
<squirrel82> i volunteered to be a summary writer
<pleia2> ah, leonard? :)
<squirrel82> yes :)
<pleia2> cool, I've been replying to your emails
<squirrel82> its me :)
<squirrel82> nice to meet you guys and gals
<pleia2> things are pretty quiet mid-week right now as we're just collecting news
<pleia2> (and folks are at work/school)
<squirrel82> everyone is welcoming
<squirrel82> i just got back from speech 1010 class
<pleia2> work today for me ;)
<squirrel82> :D
<squirrel82> fun
<squirrel82> hump day
<squirrel82> so yea, i was wondering how i go about doing my first summaries?
<squirrel82> they said if i had any questions to ask
<pleia2> yeah, did you read the summary writer email I forwarded?
<squirrel82> yes, just now actually
<pleia2> that should help explain things
<pleia2> I need to hop on a conference call for work now
<pleia2> tsimonq2 and others can help with questions when they're around too
<squirrel82> alright, ill read a little more
<squirrel82> cool deal
<squirrel82> any other summary writers in?
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-25
<pleia2> working on final beta for fridge
<jose> thanks pleia2!
 * tsimonq2 yawns and puts it on his agenda to look at UWN tomorrow
 * pleia2 sleep &
<pleia2> tsimonq2: looks like we have a new summary writer, so the current summaries will need some work
<pleia2> not sure who it is, since they didn't leave their name, but it may be squirrel82 who came by yesterday
<pleia2> I did try to stress not to work on it until I sent the email though *shrug*
<pleia2> still need to collect Planet news from this week, but tomorrow, need sleep for real
<tsimonq2> pleia2: k alright
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-26
<squirrel3> hello, checking in
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-20
<OerHeks> At midnight on March 20, 2017, Dolby's last relevant patent on Dolby Digital expired. https://ac3freedomday.org/
<OerHeks> \o/
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-21
<tsimonq2> Two week issue I guess
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-23
<guiverc_t> UWN doc looks empty; but if two week ed; should contain the planet stuff i added last week; summary written & stuff from last week... ?
<pleia2> guiverc_t: it was added to the wiki already
<pleia2> s/added/moved
<pleia2> so this week's stuff will just be added on there later
<guiverc_t> thanks pleia2 - didn't think of wiki :)
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-24
<pleia2> adding beta announcement to the fridge
<tsimonq2> yay thanks pleia2
<guiverc_t> feel free to comment on uwn doc  (thumbs up, down, wtf, comments etc)
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Ooooooooooooooooooooooooh :D
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Good job :D
<guiverc> thanks tsimonq2
<Unit193> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/feed  heh, well that's not active!
<tsimonq2> Uh... huh?
<pleia2> the node bit is probably a leftover from when the site was drupal
<pleia2> it's just /feed
<pleia2> where'd you find that url?
<Unit193> pleia2: xscreensaver, I switched to feedburner.
<pleia2> so some feedburner account has the wrong source?
<pleia2> http://feeds.feedburner.com/ubuntu-news seems to be current (that's the one we link to for some reason)
<Unit193> That's the one linked, and figured it could handle more load (Just in case)  xscreensaver has a screensaver that can do RSS, it was "Ubuntuized" to use that URL, I was just updating the package and noticed it.
<pleia2> weird, can you fix it?
<Unit193> Yeah, I've got the fix queued and a sponsor lined up.
<pleia2> great
<Unit193> Still broken in Xenial, but eh.
<tsimonq2> ls
<tsimonq2> whoops lol
<tsimonq2> (I have a habit of lsing automatically when I cd into a directory... that's what my brain thought I did here :P)
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-25
<philipballew> tsimonq2, hey there
<philipballew> would be amazed if youre up
 * tsimonq2 appears
<tsimonq2> philipballew:*BOOM*
<tsimonq2> :)
<philipballew> tsimonq2, whats up?
<philipballew> Im just at starbucks working on emails and job hunting
<tsimonq2> philipballew: Oh ok :)
<tsimonq2> philipballew: Wanna get some summaries done? :D :D :D
<philipballew> tsimonq2, sure. I have about 30 minutes or so left only
<philipballew> but after that can do some tomorrow
<tsimonq2> sec
<philipballew> I can do LoCo news
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<tsimonq2> Please do :)
<tsimonq2> Oh wait
<tsimonq2> We don't have any?
<tsimonq2> Unless there's links we forgot?
<tsimonq2> philipballew: I need sleep now. Help yourself to any of the articles. ;)
<tsimonq2> o/
<philipballew> tsimonq2, yeah. ill go  ahead and pick a section!
<philipballew> probably
<guiverc> i looked at loco site; wasn't sure how to list or which events to list... nothing stood out to me.
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-18
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Geary 3.32 Released with New App Icon, GNOME 3.32 Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=139174 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Happy St Patrick's Day, IFSO AGM and meeting sock puppets @ https://danielpocock.com/st-patricks-day-2019-ifso-and-finding-sock-puppets
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases Important Linux Kernel Patch for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-important-linux-kernel-patch-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-update-now-525339.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The GNOME 3.34 Release Date is Set @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=139262 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Says Ubuntu 14.04 Extended Security Maintenance Begins April 25, 2019 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-says-ubuntu-14-04-extended-security-maintenance-begins-april-25-2019-525340.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP".
<Bashing-om> Target time to publish: 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post is done - doing the re-directs.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs done: pending is the solcial media postings.
<guiverc> post UWN 570 to fridge?
<guiverc> (unless Wild_Man you were waiting for a 2nd - I can be that too)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Uh Huh - as I have not seen Wild_Man to this time :)
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/18/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-570/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Fridge checks good for me :)
<guiverc> tweet & g+ done, longest spam I recall seeing on fridge deleted...  fb now done too.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We now ready to wipe Gdoc ... start all over again ?
<guiverc> according to fb, more engagement in 14.04.6 than last few issues of uwn - that makes no real sense..  (i suspect fb-algorithms detected a non-regular post & have treated it differently maybe??)  Yep Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: wiping Gdoc :))
<Wild_Man> i just got homw
<Wild_Man> home
<guiverc> all done, or about to be done (gdoc probably mostly wiped)
<Wild_Man> Good Job everyone, Thanks!
<Bashing-om> And yeah --- UWN571 here we come ,, watch out now !
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 570 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/18/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-570/
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-19
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: S01E26 – Ubucons e mais Ubucons @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/03/19/s01e26-ubucons-e-mais-ubucons/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E26 – Ubucons e mais Ubucons @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/03/19/s01e26-ubucons-e-mais-ubucons/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Middle of March Meandering @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/archive/2019/03/Middle_of_March_Meandering.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Running for DPL @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/03/19/running-for-dpl/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 24 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-24/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Michael Lustfield: Tips for Living with an Ostomy @ https://michael.lustfield.net/rambling/tips-for-living-with-an-ostomy
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Kodi Foundation Joins The Linux Foundation to Help Grow the Open Source Movement @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kodi-foundation-joins-the-linux-foundation-to-help-grow-the-open-source-movement-525351.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Atari VCS Release Gets Delayed (But There’s a Good Reason Why) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=139300 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Google Removed the KDE Connect App from the Play Store (It’s Back Now, But With Changes) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=139327 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Firefox 66 Released with Compatibility for GNOME Desktop, Improved Performance @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/firefox-66-released-with-compatibility-for-gnome-desktop-improved-performance-525355.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 66 Released, This is What’s Changed @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=139106 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Stadia is Google’s New Gaming Service Based on Linux & Open-Source Tech @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=139393 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-20
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 570 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/18/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-570/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Marcin Juszkiewicz: Moving Kolla images to Python 3 @ https://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2019/03/20/moving-kolla-images-to-python-3/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: NetworkManager 1.16 Released with WPA3-Personal and WireGuard VPN Support, More @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/networkmanager-1-16-released-with-wpa3-personal-and-wireguard-vpn-support-more-525370.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: NVIDIA Jetson Nano is a $99 Computer Built for AI, Powered by Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=139460 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Tor-Powered Tails 3.13 Anonymous Linux OS Adds Extra Security and Latest Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/tor-powered-tails-3-13-ethical-hacking-linux-os-adds-extra-security-and-updates-525371.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: GitLab and Debian @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/03/20/gitlab-and-debian/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: DebConf20 Conference to Take Place in Haifa, Israel, for Debian GNU/Linux 11 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debconf20-conference-to-take-place-in-haifa-israel-for-debian-gnu-linux-11-525372.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Zorin OS 15 Enters Beta with Flatpak Support, Based on Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/zorin-os-15-enters-beta-with-flatpak-support-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-2-lts-525373.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-21
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Google Releases Chrome 73 Update for Linux, Windows, and macOS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/google-releases-chrome-73-update-for-linux-windows-and-macos-525376.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Don't trust me. Trust the voters. @ https://danielpocock.com/dont-trust-me-trust-the-voters
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.2.2 Office Suite Released with More Than 50 Fixes, Download Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-2-2-office-suite-released-with-more-than-50-fixes-download-now-525386.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Nvidia 418.56 Linux Graphics Driver Rolling Out with GeForce MX230/MX250 Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/nvidia-418-56-linux-graphics-driver-rolling-out-with-geforce-mx230-mx250-support-525388.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Tether Often? Take the GNOME Metered Data Survey @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=139491 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: No Deal Brexit @ https://jriddell.org/2019/03/21/no-deal-brexit/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #125 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-125/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Free Video Editor OpenShot Releases “Best Version Yet” @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=139508 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Hurrah! KDE Connect is Back on the Google Play Store @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=139534 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Course Review: Applied Hardware Attacks: Rapid Prototying & Hardware Implants @ https://systemoverlord.com/2019/03/20/course-review-applied-hardware-attacks-rapid-prototying-hardware-implants.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: CommunityBridge by the Linux Foundation: Digging In @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/03/21/communitybridge/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: RaspEX Project Brings Kodi 18.1 and Linux Kernel 5.0 to Raspberry Pi 3 Model B+ @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/raspex-project-brings-kodi-18-1-and-linux-kernel-5-0-to-raspberry-pi-3-model-b-plus-525393.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: NexDock 2 Turns Your Android Phone or Raspberry Pi into a Laptop @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=139168 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-22
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Firefox 66 Is Now Available for Ubuntu 18.10, 18.04 LTS, and 16.04 LTS Users @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/firefox-66-is-now-available-for-ubuntu-18-10-18-04-lts-and-16-04-lts-users-525405.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Draw On Your Screen with this Neat GNOME Shell Extension @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=139639 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Iain Lane: Parental controls & metered data hackfest: days 1 & 2 @ https://blogs.gnome.org/laney/2019/03/19/parental-controls-metered-data-hackfest-days-1-2/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Iain Lane: Parental controls & metered data hackfest: days 3 & 4 @ https://blogs.gnome.org/laney/2019/03/22/parental-controls-metered-data-hackfest-days-3-4/
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-23
<Bashing-om> Chris has done all the summaries - I found nothing new to add.
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-24
<Bashing-om> Starting to make up WIKI571.
<Bashing-om> WIKI571 done; Check and insure this is what we want to present to the world.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man :: WIKI us up for review and acceptance - what we want to present ?
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om , I will take a look in a little while, good supper
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-19
<Unit193> Fixed, Bashing-om.
<Bashing-om> Unit193: \o/ ! I try again - thanks heaps.
<Bashing-om> Unit193: Should I wait some more ? >> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/03/18/%23ubuntu-news.txt still yields " The requested URL was not found on this server. ".
<Unit193> Bashing-om: It won't exist right now, it just re-started logging.
<Bashing-om> Unit193: I be the nore patient - thankee sir .
<Bashing-om> more*
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Since the publishing talk on Monday, there has been nothing besides the feed notifications though.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Good to know .. The feed here sometimes has things I miss otherwise, though.
<krytarik> I could try and throw them onto a pastebin for you if you wish.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: As you wifg . but might take a look at the current Gdoc and see if Gdoc needs that feed attention.
<Bashing-om> wish*
<Unit193> krytarik: Or I could. :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Have not ran across much again this week for UWN :(
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-20
<krytarik> Bashing-om: http://paste.openstack.org/show/7xPeAxNlaoazXvf5wt4e/ - here you go.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: looking - thanks.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Sifted ^ ; None other that I deem as suitable for UWN that I had not caught before-hand.
<krytarik> \o/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Forking Great: the Arc GTK Theme Lives! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=166157 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> ^ "Arc GTK Theme" Case in point. Must presently be built from source, so not generally availabale - thus I cull the article from inclusion in UWN.
<krytarik> I find the fact that the theme switched maintainers generally interesting though - which also affects everyone currently using it.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Good point - Making it so :)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Some Fabulously Faithful Focal Fossa Fashion @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=166167 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.4.2 Released for Linux, Windows, and Mac @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-4-2-released-for-linux-windows-and-mac-529517.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-21
<guiverc> Bashing-om, fyi: I can't write a summary of popey's desktop world cup, I don't understand it (nor twitter)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I can write it up - likely - But I had the thought, as responses are restricted to twitter, maybe best not included ?
<guiverc> i do like the idea of general community voting for wallpaper inclusion, thus I say keep it in (even if I don't understand it, nor twitter)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Then we keep it :D ... I do clean up and finish work on Gdoc in about 17 hours .
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man : Gdoc caught up . take a gander and see what yall think.
<guiverc> I just needed to go to planet.ubuntu; covid19 canonical ; should we list in other news??   ack on gdoc Bashing-om, will look when I can
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Well, As I understand it - we can move a article up in sections if applicable, As these are in the Canonical News section, the only higher up we can move is to General Community News.
<guiverc> sorry Bashing-om - I missed that... ignore my covid19 comment (I'm blind, and obviously should have drunk coffee, not tea)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We strive for excellence :P I can be real dumb !
<guiverc> :)
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-22
<krytarik> Could also put it in Other Community News though, depending on the exact content of the post.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Added "Linux Security Updates" article to Gdoc that I had missed :(
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Says Ubuntu Support Unaffected by the Coronavirus Outbreak @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-says-ubuntu-support-unaffected-by-the-coronavirus-outbreak-529520.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
<Bashing-om> UWN: WIKI623 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue623
<guiverc> ack Bashing-om
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Drop the "Update:" part from the COVID-19 title.
<krytarik> (We are assuming this is the first time the reader sees the article, so no need to indicate it has been updated.)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: ack ! .. Will do :D
<krytarik> Erm, and the quote in the summary of the Costales podcast could be a little less spread. >_>
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Agreed - however that spread is as in the original. Remove those line feeds anyway ?
<krytarik> Yeah, just looks unnecessary odd.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yup . removing :D
